# Problems with Mac Pro Card application...HELP!



## Jemma28 (Apr 30, 2009)

So to make a long story short...I went today to drop off my app and business card along with my letter of reference and the girl at the store told me they couldnt accept it.  

I just got my first job working as a makeup artist in a small hair salon and I was so excited to get my pro card.  The girl at the Mac store said my letter needed to have a RAISED letterhead.  My boss prints all of his business stuff up on a computer...even his own business cards.  He typed the letter for me and even included his number.  I felt like the salesperson thought I was a scammer and I certainly can't ask my boss to go have stationary professionally printed for this.

I called Mac Pro and they said it was up to their discretion.  I mean,  do they expect someone to get their first makeup artist job at a high end salon right off the bat???  We have to start somewhere and I am very happy at this little salon.  I don't have composite cards, editorial pages or any of the other things listed.  What do I do?

Jill


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 30, 2009)

Non-raised letterhead is a problem?  That's ridiculous.  If you are getting grief from that MA, just mail your application in.


----------



## davidsito987 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah just mail it in


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 30, 2009)

mail it in or go there when it isn't her shift.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 30, 2009)

That sucks! I'm sorry. I suggest either mailing it in or asking a different person at the Pro Store.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 30, 2009)

That is the most absurd thing I have ever heard.  Loads of stationary is not embossed or debossed.  

I agree with the others, please mail it in.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mail it in. She just probably just being a b*tch.


----------



## Jemma28 (Apr 30, 2009)

You know...I have never felt so bad about myself b4.  She totally made me feel like I was a low life trying to cheat the system.  Like my hubby said, You have spent enough money in that store at full price, they ought to just hand you a card!  I just didn't want to use my personal makeup for my kit and I thought a Pro Card was the way to go.  I will mail it in and write a nice letter to Mac CS complaining about her holier than though attitude.


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 30, 2009)

I know exactly what you are talking about when you refer to that holier-than-thou attitude...I've experienced it while making a purchase from MAC...so I can only imagine what the 'tude was like when she felt like you were steppin on her "turf"...I'm sorry you experienced that...and best of luck with your application!


----------



## MACForME (May 9, 2009)

I agree with the others, just mail it in. I know that lots of people have tried to circumvent the system and aren't really in the business.. These people are making it harder for the rest of us, who are, to obtain this card. Its crazy. But send it, and good luck.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 9, 2009)

Cus I get to deal with pro apps alot, I will tell you this, wether you turn it in or mail it in, if its not on professional letter head you will be denied. It has to be professional.

This discount like I've said before is not for begining artist, if this is your first job, you still have a lot of "dues" to pay. Bfore you get legit credentials.

For makeup artist they accept:
-School Certificate
-Tear Sheet (with legible name printed)
-Call sheet
-Business card
or 
Comp card.

Thats it, no resume or letters of recomendations, specially if its not on a professional letter head, as anyone can type them up. And with the amount of apps the Pro program gets a day, they can't call every single one.

Hope this clarifies it


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 15, 2013)

what exactly is a comp card?


----------



## sandrah (Jan 16, 2013)

colormeblue said:


> what exactly is a comp card?


 
	It's a compilation/composite card of your work. You can put pictures of work you have done. If you're a model, you put pictures of yourself on there, a photographer can put pictures of their work and so can a makeup artist. It's kind of like a collage of your work plus your contact information.

  	ex:


----------



## 4ssandlin (Jul 25, 2013)

Ruby_Woo said:


> Cus I get to deal with pro apps alot, I will tell you this, wether you turn it in or mail it in, if its not on professional letter head you will be denied. It has to be professional.   This discount like I've said before is not for begining artist, if this is your first job, you still have a lot of "dues" to pay. Bfore you get legit credentials.   For makeup artist they accept:  -School Certificate  -Tear Sheet (with legible name printed)  -Call sheet  -Business card  or  Comp card.   Thats it, no resume or letters of recomendations, specially if its not on a professional letter head, as anyone can type them up. And with the amount of apps the Pro program gets a day, they can't call every single one.   Hope this clarifies it


I've heard of several people just sending in a business card and letter of recommendation from an individual they did makeup for and got approved nothing fancy just simple


----------

